# Frisky



## ILoveMittens (Sep 21, 2006)

Frisky loved to lay in the road because it was hot. She would sit on my shoulders and walk around me at the bus stop, i would pick her up and snuggle her until the bus came. One day she was laying in the middle of the road, and she got hitt my mom was like ";go kitty" I cried for about 40 minutes because I loved her to death. My brother got in his car and he went down the road looking for the guy who hit her because he loved her to. I do not have a picture of her, but i got this picture off the internet and it resembles Frisky.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is a nice memory; I'm very sorry you have lost her. However, 
there is already a thread about Friskies, so I will lock this one. Please see:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=359542#359542


----------

